# Cebloplast Kitless with a Clip



## wizard (Sep 25, 2011)

Haven't had as much time in the shop or on the site. But I did make this over a period of several A.M.'s. It's a orange, blue and black cebloplast fountain pen with a small Heritance nib. This is was my first attempt at a clip  and my third kitless. The clip and most importantly the instruction came from my Sensei, the Resident Time Bandit.:biggrin:. I didn't want to drill a slit in the cap of the pen so the finial is a screw in where the clip can be removed and replaced if need be. Please pardon the quality and dust on the pictures. I'm in the process of setting up a new light box. I know the  nib is disproportionately small when compared to the size and length of  the pen. I ordered some nibs from Roy yesterday and gratefully look forward to using some  of the 6 mm Bock nibs soon.:biggrin:.  Thanks Roy!! Anyway, I think I looks nice for my first clip on a kitless. Comments welcome but most of all thanks for just looking. Doc


----------



## Rounder (Sep 25, 2011)

Very nice pen Doc, your Sensei seems to be doing a very fine job of passing along his vast knowledge. Very well done.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 25, 2011)

Very good Grasshopper.
 Doc, the pen is beautiful!! I don't know where you guys are finding the Cebloplast, but I sure like seeing what you and Justin are doing with it. Keep up the exquisite work!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 25, 2011)

Doc, your mornings have been well spent. Either Justin is on heck of a teacher or your one heck of a student, I have a feeling it's both of you. Your nibs went out yesterday.


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful work Doc!  You need to spend more mornings in the shop!


----------



## johncrane (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks darn fine from here Doc! also like the blank you used, well done all round.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 25, 2011)

Great pen, awesome job on the clip. The little bit of purple in the blanks really sets it off.


----------



## el_d (Sep 25, 2011)

That came out really nice Doc. 

Looks like you got the hang of it ........


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 25, 2011)

Excellent work, Doc. The section above the clip may be a bit long for my taste, but hey, you made the pen, not me. Personal preference is not debatable. And I agree, it needs the bigger nib. Maybe we can see it again when those Bocks arrive.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## propencity (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful work doc.  I couldn't even tell the finial was a separate piece from the cap.  You have once again peaked my interest in this kitless pens.  Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## mrburls (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks real good Doc, Is Justin giving classes on kitless pen making? You have learned well from him.  

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## hewunch (Sep 25, 2011)

Doc, it looks wonderful. You are doing some awesome stuff. Do you mind telling me where you got the clip from? Thanks!


----------



## Haynie (Sep 25, 2011)

Pretty.  What is Cebloplast?  Sounds like a cross between a young men's organization and a medical procedure.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice one Doc - you've come a long way.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Great stuff, Doc! I always enjoy seeing your new efforts. I have 1 stick of Ceboplast left and I am saving it for ME. your post makes me want to go pull out the stick and "pet" it.

Nicely done.


----------



## Dan_F (Sep 25, 2011)

Very nice indeed!

Dan


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 25, 2011)

Very nicely done Doc!


----------



## Toni (Sep 25, 2011)

Doc its so good to see you making pens again, I have missed your posts!! Gorgeous pen!


----------



## PenPal (Sep 25, 2011)

Doc,

We mortals come in all shapes and sizes some by choice dress up or down or cleverly disguise themselves with hair, without hair, makeup, colour etc.

Now here is your pen, dressed and undressed, all is revealed and us mere mortals with all our inhibitions and predudices are invited by you to view this Slim Pen in a land of Big is Best.

No jewelry (horror) you mean its really a functional Pen. Small Nib (really).
Down to proportion or Ostentation. Give me proportion every time kiss excess Jewelry goodbye 
as you have, keep the right sized nib. Be proud.

One showing this one of yours convinced me of what pens are all about, usefullness, heck take a punt and write to someone.

Colour is Daring, mechanically innovative love the clip method.

Like the stars of the universe when they come together rarely so does your pen come together. Simply beautiful.

Good onya mate as we would say.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 25, 2011)

Woah... that is one seriously nice pen there Doc.  Great job!


----------



## Timebandit (Sep 25, 2011)

Well done Grasshopper!!! Well done!!!!

The seam and notch for the clip looks flawless!! Im really happy for you Doc!! Im very glad to be a part of it, and you know my shop is always open.


----------



## wizard (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words and encouragement!! Doc


----------



## wizard (Sep 26, 2011)

hewunch said:


> Doc, it looks wonderful. You are doing some awesome stuff. *Do you mind telling me where you got the clip from?* Thanks!



Hans, Thanks! I got the clip from Justin...I think he got them from Brian Gray. Regards, Doc


----------



## wizard (Sep 26, 2011)

Haynie said:


> Pretty. * What is Cebloplast?  Sounds like a cross between a young men's organization and a medical procedure.*



Mark..LOL !!!! Neither organization nor medical procedure to best of my knowledge... Cebloplast is cellulose acetate. It is one of the first plastics or polymers used in pen making. It's a fairly rare material now. It was manufactured by a company called Mazzucchelli in Italy. Doc


----------



## rizaydog (Sep 26, 2011)

Very nice Doc.  Great work.


----------



## drgoretex (Sep 26, 2011)

WOW!!  Doc, that came out absolutely beautiful!  The material is gorgeous, the turning job and threads are beautiful, the clips suits nicely, all round beautiful pen!

Ken


----------



## wizard (Sep 27, 2011)

drgoretex said:


> WOW!!  Doc, that came out absolutely beautiful!  The material is gorgeous, the turning job and threads are beautiful, the clips suits nicely, all round beautiful pen!
> 
> Ken



Ken, Thank you for the kind words!! Especially from someone as talented as you! Doc


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks perfect Doc! Clip is a little low for my taste, but the pen looks outstanding and well crafted! you're on a roll


----------



## bluwolf (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice Doc. Very crisp and polished looking.


----------

